
Looking for killer growth hacking strategy for SaaS product - farzal
I am working for Saas product and have to increase my blog and landing page traffic by 10x in a week bit more please share some actionable tips and hacks to increase relevant traffic.
======
verdverm
10x in a week seems overly ambitious. Assuming this level of traffic is
desirable beyond the short-term bump from a hack, you probably want long-term
strategies. Does that sound like the goal?

[https://www.cortes.design/blog](https://www.cortes.design/blog)

